# NEW Limited Edition Kiel



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

The LACO Kiel is not only a beautiful watch and well-executed chronograph, it could also be one of the best kept secrets of the Flieger Collection. To celebrate this exemplary design, LACO has just announced that a _very _limited run of special Kiel watches are going to be produced. Only 15 examples of the watch that features a unique numbered engraving on the side of the case, a decorated LACO 50 movement (based on an Elaboré grade ETA 7750), and a mesh bracelet will be made available. Although you can order the Kiel Limited Edition right now through the LACO Shop, the watch won't ship until December 2, 2013.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I noticed this watch yesterday on the website. Wondering why they can't go with a black date wheel on the original Kiel? Not sure about the price either. Overall stunning piece. I just wish that the Kiel had a better crown considering....


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> Wondering why they can't go with a black date wheel on the original Kiel?


I saw it on the web site the other day too and wondered the same thing about the date wheel. I don't mind the white date wheel on my Kiel, but if I had an opportunity to swap it for black I'd probably do it. I wonder if Laco would swap it for customers who send their Kiel back to the factory? Or sell the date wheel separately so it could be swapped by a local watchmaker.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Is there anyway that Laco could improve the crown on the Kiel? I'm liking the crown on the Archimede better but would prefer purchasing a Kiel.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

picklepossy said:


> Is there anyway that Laco could improve the crown on the Kiel? I'm liking the crown on the Archimede better but would prefer purchasing a Kiel.


For what it's worth, the diamond crown on that Archimede is something that was never used by LACO. Of the original B-Uhr manufacturers, only IWC used a diamond crown, so I can't see LACO ever using one on any of its watches. LACO B-Uhr crowns varied slightly over the years, but predominantly could be described as being onion crowns. Although the crown fitted to the Kiel isn't exactly an onion crown, it's probably closer in appearance to an original, and therefore more fitting, than if a diamond crown had been used.

Companies like Archimede are not one of the original manufacturers of these watches and therefore have the luxury of being able to mix and match styling cues from the originals. I appreciate that there was never a chronograph version of the original B-Uhr in the first place, but since watches like the Kiel rely on many styling cues borrowed from the original designs, using a crown that is reminiscent of an original only makes sense.

If anything, it would make more sense to request that the Kiel come with a crown that is being used by the other current LACO B-Uhr models.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Uwe for your post. I am fully aware who the original five manufacturers are. To your point regarding the crown should be more like the Laco B-Uhrs that Laco makes is exactly what I should have said. That would be nice to see.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I actually think that the current Kiel crown blends well stylistically with the watch. Not sure I'd want to see the B-Uhr crown fitted.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome watch! :-!


----------



## Tboenz (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello, any information on the movement re: Grade? Is it chronometre? It's nicely decorated, but is it just a base level 7750? Thanks much.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

It's no wonder the Archimede chronograph is a multi-time design award winner. With it's well integrated date wheel and all around attention to detail, you can see that it shines where others have shortcomings. I really like the Kiel, but for the money asked, I would need to love it.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nicely finished elaboré would be my guess.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Tboenz said:


> Hello, any information on the movement re: Grade? Is it chronometre? It's nicely decorated, but is it just a base level 7750? Thanks much.


You've probably already heard back from LACO (they're so dedicated - answering emails on a Sunday), but an official answer to your question won't be available until Tuesday. I'll add that detail to the original post once it's available.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

A Kiel thread, any excuse for me to post a picture of mine  I'm going to change my white day/date wheels to the black wheels of the LE. The white wheels are the only feature of the regular Kiel that I don't love.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice strap for the Kiel, Logan. I think you should keep the date original.

I put my Kiel on a thick dark brown croc strap, and I love that combo! Will post pictures when I take it out on rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

achilles said:


> Nice strap for the Kiel, Logan. I think you should keep the date original.
> 
> I put my Kiel on a thick dark brown croc strap, and I love that combo! Will post pictures when I take it out on rotation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on the fence about the date. I've got the black wheels on order but I may leave it stock for a while longer.

Would love to see photos of your Kiel on the croc.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

As Mike suggested, the Kiel uses an Elaboré grade movement.


----------



## Tboenz (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks much for the reply and information. Love the watch, but my budget for a pilot chrono makes me consider an IWC 3777-01. As far as looks go I think they both look very nice indeed. I wonder if the IWC, even with the spec'd Valjoux 7750 via ETA, is worth over 2x the cost. If you would care to share an opinion I would love to read it. Thanks again.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm surprised whenever a watch at IWC's price point doesn't have an in-house movement. I don't really follow the brand and honestly didn't realise it uses a 7750, after all the spec sheet at their website claims it has a 79320-calibre and I didn't see any reference to it being an ETA. (I guess it's okay for IWC to do that... :roll

Of course I would go with the Laco, but you have to expect that opinion in this sub-forum. ;-) I much prefer the pushers and date display on the Kiel, and I'd use the money that I had saved to buy a second watch, but that's just me.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes with IWC, it is always about the name. You pay for the name even though some of their models use the ETA mvmt. Laco a brand with with so much heritage and history, and following the cues from the past in many of their models, it most certainly gets my vote! |>


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Yep, when it comes down to Laco or IWC, in this case, I'll go Laco. I go for the most watch for the money and IWC for what you get doesn't always apply (as in this example). Just as much heritage with the Laco, an overall better look, with basically the same movement. Nothing stands out on this IWC enough to justify such a difference in price.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I've made this comparison a couple of times lately. The IWC is nice, and I'm a fan of the brand (I own an Ingenieur), but every time I try it on I come to the conclusion that the Kiel is just as nice at a fraction of the price. Considering they have the same movement and similar history, the Kiel is a ridiculous bargain.


----------



## Tboenz (Jan 4, 2014)

I can feel the Laco love, as well there should be on the Laco forum. If someone knows better than I do about the IWC please chime in. I read that it is a 7750 that IWC requests specifically spec'd out by ETA as where in the past they apparently bought 7750s and then did said "spec-ing" in-house. Regardless I too find it hard to justify the price spread. I do wish that Laco used a Top grade 7750 in the Kiel and especially in the limited. Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Tboenz said:


> I do wish that Laco used a Top grade 7750 in the Kiel and especially in the limited.


And maybe they would have except for availability of movements from ETA. I don't know what the breakdown is in percentages of movements being shipped in the various grades, but if you want to release a specific model and ETA tells you can have the Top in four months, maybe, then you're probably not going to wait. My point is that I wouldn't assume in every case that the grade of movement being used is Laco's first choice.


----------



## Tboenz (Jan 4, 2014)

I see. I'm curious (off topic) but, does Sellita or Soprod make a 7750 competing movement?


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, SW500. Many manufacturers are using it already instead of 7750. I reckon for some manufactiurers who are still using 7750, once existing stock for 7750 depletes, they might switch to SW500.


----------



## Tboenz (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for that. Helpful to know.


----------



## john111 (Dec 11, 2013)

Limited edition is a nice looking time piece.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My Kiel on wine croc strap :










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrlongtree (Dec 26, 2013)

That's a lovely watch and combines really well with the strap. Nice !!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks mrlongtree!

I find the Kiel to be a very versatile watch and you can mix and match with many kinds of straps, be it Pilot leather, NATO, Canvas etc. :-!
Everytime I wear it, I find myself stealing a quick glance under my sleeve very often. The dial just draws me to it!


----------

